# divided vs. undivided turbo flange



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

what are the pros and/or cons between the two of these? why would one be better than the other? are there any benefits or advantages/disadvantages of having either of these?
discuss...


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: divided vs. undivided turbo flange (vw_owner)*

nobody has any input on this?


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: divided vs. undivided turbo flange (vw_owner)*

From what I understand, the divided housing should be paired to a divided manifold. I believe it is supposed to help with spool.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: divided vs. undivided turbo flange (vw_owner)*

The divided collector doesnt really free up any horsepower so to speak, maybe slightly up top. It helps with spool time, thats pretty much it. 
*About 1000rpm quicker spool with a 40r and a 42r, i've seen this tested with both. * 

The concept is to DIVIDE or separate the cylinders whose cycles interfere with one another to best utilize the engine's exhaust pulse energy


_Modified by Amsterdam087 at 3:18 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: divided vs. undivided turbo flange (Amsterdam087)*

Thanks for the clarification. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I know its very popular with diesels due to the lower revs & temps in the exhaust. Please forgive me, I am not a scientist.


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: divided vs. undivided turbo flange (GinsterMan98)*

great responses. thanks alot guys


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: divided vs. undivided turbo flange (GinsterMan98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GinsterMan98* »_Thanks for the clarification. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I know its very popular with diesels due to the lower revs & temps in the exhaust. Please forgive me, I am not a scientist.









i assure you, 
neither am i.


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

a divide turbine housing is just a flow restriction if you do not have a divided and pulse tuned turbo manifold.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

Yeah, thats what I ment.


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: (GinsterMan98)*

anyone know where to get a divided vr mani?


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Nuzzi)*

I have not seen one for sale buy a company. I have seen several that people have made, but either way it would be very pricey. Honda guys that run Holsets usually knife edge the divided housing to decrease the restriction on a normal undivided manifold. I am sure someone will chime in on who makes them if they available.


----------

